# Pro Hormones



## GYMRVT2 (Jul 20, 2016)

I was thinking about taking a pro hormone to help me with my cutting phase and get lean. Does anyone on here know of a good product to look into ?


----------



## automatondan (Jul 20, 2016)

I see you read the forum rules. Welcome to the UG. I hope you enjoy your stay...


----------



## bronco (Jul 20, 2016)

I wouldn't waste my money if it were me


----------



## automatondan (Jul 20, 2016)

Take a moment to read the rules and then introduce yourself in the "new members" section. 

But as Bronco said, I would advise you not to take pro hormones. 90 % of them will do nothing but automatize into estrogen and play hell on your liver. Its a bad idea. Period.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 20, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Take a moment to read the rules and then introduce yourself in the "new members" section.
> 
> But as Bronco said, I would advise you not to take pro hormones. 90 % of them will do nothing but automatize into estrogen and play hell on your liver. Its a bad idea. Period.



That's not true there are some designers that are staples in the lifting world... 
As for op I'd look into trestolone that is still sold as a research chemical and slipped though the cracks the injectable is just as good of recomp as tren or epistane comparable or better thab var imo and low toxicity can run it high 100mgs you will be dryer and full as fuk with slow steady lean gainz if your dead set on it but I'd advice getting on test before you consider anything


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 20, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Take a moment to read the rules and then introduce yourself in the "new members" section.
> 
> But as Bronco said, I would advise you not to take pro hormones. 90 % of them will do nothing but automatize into estrogen and play hell on your liver. Its a bad idea. Period.



as said, give an intro.

how big are you?  how many years in the gym??  what do you eat in a day>>???  

lots of other things could be addressed that are stopping your growth.


----------



## automatondan (Jul 20, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> That's not true there are some designers that are staples in the lifting world...
> As for op I'd look into trestolone that is still sold as a research chemical and slipped though the cracks the injectable is just as good of recomp as tren or epistane comparable or better thab var imo and low toxicity can run it high 100mgs you will be dryer and full as fuk with slow steady lean gainz if your dead set on it but I'd advice getting on test before you consider anything



I agree with you that there are still a couple gems out there but they are had to find and I would still say that the VAST majority that are on the market are not going to be good. And most of them will just mess you up... Most people who are buying them dont know what they are getting into... I am just trying to save this guy a whole lot of problems...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 20, 2016)

Id say if you are going to use a pro-hormone, use some test along with it. Most of that stuff will shut you down anyway. When you take pro-hormones,most times the enzymes in your body will convert the legal supp into a steroid. It doesn't make sense to me to look for everything a real steroid might give you but need it to be legal. What you are looking to achieve comes from nothing but illegal. You want to look like your on steroids for the sake of saying, "no I'm not. I only take prohormones", which in some twisted way makes people believe they haven't gone to the dark side yet.
As DC mentioned, trestolone is quite popular in the AAS community as a potent AAS/prohormone with an astounding ratio. Even better than tren. Its hard as fukk to find and expensive but well worth it if you can get the real deal.


----------



## snake (Jul 20, 2016)

Um, Var.....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 20, 2016)

I run anavar and clomid only cycles all year long and I am peeled as ****. Letro 4-6 weeks as a kickstart and boom! Hormones are firing!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 20, 2016)

I want to start a PH company and make products called "Testicular Fortitude" and "Vaginal Reconstruction"


----------



## Rip (Jul 20, 2016)

Back in the day, I'm talkin' around mid to late '90s, the stuff they were worked. 
Androdiol, Nortestostosterone, etc. 
My first and second competition, I only used prohormones. I had never done any drugs. 
Then they started banning them. I never tried the newer versions. 
I was using Androdiol transdermal cream, Norandrosome, and Tribestan.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 20, 2016)

Not many decent ph's out today I think your best bet might be var.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 21, 2016)

Don't matter what you say...op is gone.


----------



## automatondan (Jul 21, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Don't matter what you say...op is gone.



Is it my fault....?


----------



## stonetag (Jul 21, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Is it my fault....?



LOL, it's everybodys, it's nobodys.


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 21, 2016)

Anavar and clomid only cycles with a letro kickstart?  Please elaborate, sounds interesting.  No test base?


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 22, 2016)

Been there and done that. Got strong, put some good size on but felt like poop while I was on. Nothing beats a good multi vitamin and a shot of test with ur coffee in the morning


----------

